# 2yr old GSD first breed with local african dog



## dantata (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, my african bitch went into heat last week and i let my 2yr old GSD mounted her about 3 times since then. he's not interested in eating anything even his favourite and he lost alot of weight and became more aggressive. he follows her werever she goes round the house. am thinking of taking her away for a week or to crate him. is this normal with GSD's? am new in dog breeding.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Stop what you are doing right now 
Leave it to people that know better.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ok, Maybe you need to be more clear, are you allowing your male to mount her because you want to "breed" them?? Cause thats whats gonna happen in a few months, as in 'puppies'?

I am assuming you are IN Africa, and have to ask what is an "african dog"?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Not sure why, but just I assumed OP meant a South African Boerboel....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

could be? when they say african dog/bitch, I am kinda assuming either some breed I know nothing about, or a dog in africa?


----------



## dantata (Jun 25, 2012)

yes am in nigeria/africa. The gsd is really a rare breed here and expensive to get. i got mine through a friend who imported a pair from germany. I got him a local "female african dogs" to breed with them. here we call the breed NKITA or KARE. did some research to find the english name but none. they look more close to what you call the fox terrier, but they are much taller.


----------



## dantata (Jun 25, 2012)

dantata said:


> yes am in nigeria/africa. The gsd is really a rare breed here and expensive to get. i got mine through a friend who imported a pair from germany. I got him a local "female african dogs" to breed with them. here we call the breed NKITA or KARE. did some research to find the english name but none. they look more close to what you call the fox terrier, but they are much taller.


When she delivers, I will get her a baby hyena to be part of the babies she will raise (if that will be possible. still looking for a way to make her feed a baby thats not hers).. but after a little research i found out they are too different families. but i will still try. 

my neighbour thought that the gsd was half hyena/half dog because of the lookalike and structure. here in nigeria, some people in villages keep hyenas and baboons as pets. hyenas are super stronger than dogs and live up to 30yrs. though they still show the wild side of them when they'r eating. even though the locals dont give them proper training like basic obedience, they sometime hit them to calm them down. History has it in the past hyenas were used for hunting in east africa.


this is how hyenas mate: How Spotted Hyenas Mate - NYTimes.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

** comment removed by ADMIN**


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

im very confused...sorry..says your location is northern virginia.same as me..but im guessing your living in africa for a little bit?,...and please tell me im worng when you are saying you want a dog to raise a hyena or that you want to?? hyenas are mean unpredictable wild undomesticated wild animals...i hope im just not understanding what you are saying


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Doesnt say Virginia, it says Northern Nigeria.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His location says Northern Nigeria...not virginia.

OP- what exactly are you trying to accomplish by breeding a GSD to a local dog "breed"? What trait are you trying to breed in to the local breed by introducing a GSD?

Nooooooo.GSD's do NOT have hyena in them!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't allow them to breed. 

Even if German shepherds are rare in your area, another mutt will be just as 'worthless' (for lack of better terms) as any other mutt.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

ha ha Rerun you are so right..i can either blame that on being sleepy or blonde..im going with both..  i still dont understand the hyena thing do you?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

dantata said:


> When she delivers, I will get her a baby hyena to be part of the babies she will raise (if that will be possible.
> 
> here in nigeria, some people in villages keep hyenas and baboons as pets. hyenas are super stronger than dogs and live up to 30yrs. History has it in the past hyenas were used for hunting in east africa.


This appears very unusual to most of us on this site. Can you take a moment to explain the reasons for attempting to utilize the Hyena as a pet? 

I mean no offense - I'm truly curious.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think this is for real. I call troll


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I don't think this is for real. I call troll


I don't think this is for real...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not so sure this isn't real. Check out this info:

Hyaena Specialist Group - The Truth About Hyaenas: debunking hyaena myths
Reality: Although a few people in Africa and Asia find very young hyaenas in nature and raise them as pets, these animals generally appear to be extremely unhappy as “domestic companions” as adults, and must often be kept muzzled at all times so that they do not harm people or property. A muzzle prevents the hyaena from being able to groom itself properly. As spotted hyaenas need several years of practice to become proficient hunters, and as they are deprived of this practice when reared as pets, it is effectively a death sentence for a captive-reared hyaena to be released into the wild. In addition, pet hyaenas cannot be released for fear that they might transfer new pathogens from captive environments into the wild. Upon reaching adulthood, many "pet" hyaenas must therefore be euthanized


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Whether this person is real or not, can we not at least give the benefit of the doubt and offer some advice?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. Troll. I was riding the fence until the hyena part, nice try.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

double post


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

billsharp said:


> My thoughts exactly. Troll. I was riding the fence until the hyena part, nice try.


See my post above. 




Konotashi said:


> Whether this person is real or not, can we not at least give the benefit of the doubt and offer some advice?


As for advice, my only advice would be not to do it, but I can't advise someone in Nigeria. Different part of the world, and our rules do not apply.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> As for advice, my only advice would be not to do it, but I can't advise someone in Nigeria. Different part of the world, and our rules do not apply.


Agreed! Too little understanding of the situation or that part of the world to advise.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> As for advice, my only advice would be not to do it, but I can't advise someone in Nigeria. Different part of the world, and our rules do not apply.


Exactly.

The OP is having problems with her male GSD being aggressive after mating with the native bitch, I think that is the reason for posting.

It is pretty normal for a male dog to become territorial and aggressive when a bitch in season is around. When the bitch comes out of heat, he should return to a calmer state.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> I don't think this is for real. I call troll


Back in the 1800's they utilized the Coyote (mixed with additional domestic dogs) to create the Texas Blue Lacy. It was careful, selective breeding to create a certain type of dog with specific charecteristics. 

It seems the OP is breeding to create a lactating bitch in an effort to rear a Hyena puppy. I suspect to create a hunting partner. I can't call foul as I know nothing about the culture the OP is from. I just found it interesting. 

The reaction of the GSD seems to be the normal reaction with a male around a bitch that is in heat.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Back in the 1800's they utilized the Coyote (mixed with additional domestic dogs) to create the Texas Blue Lacy. It was careful, selective breeding to create a certain type of dog with specific charecteristics.
> 
> It seems the OP is breeding to create a lactating bitch in an effort to rear a Hyena puppy. I suspect to create a hunting partner. I can't call foul as I know nothing about the culture the OP is from. I just found it interesting.
> 
> The reaction of the GSD seems to be the normal reaction with a male around a bitch that is in heat.


Well that does make more sense when you put it that way...Wonder why I am so quick to call" foul"..Bad breeding I guess..jan


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jang said:


> Well that does make more sense when you put it that way...Wonder why I am so quick to call" foul"..Bad breeding I guess..jan


Sadly, because the internet is full of trolls. 

I think it would be really interesting to learn about the OP's GSD and the enviroment it lives in. Of course, I'm assuming that if the OP is looking at raising a Hyena, the OP must be out in the sticks..or bush..or country, which ever is the politically correct term.

If the OP is pulling our leg..then it's been interesting as I haven't seen this on the forum before...at least they are original.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I actually found it fascinating. Never, ever would I have thought anyone could actually keep a hyena! 
In looking for the link I learned something new: that hyenas are actually more closely related to cats, not dogs. Go figure!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd love to see some pictures as well of the OP's GSD and the "African" bitch.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I'd love to see some pictures as well of the OP's GSD and the "African" bitch.


Me too. Hope OP returns.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I watched a TV show while at the vet clinic, where a guy had bought a Hyena. 
It's very difficult to have this pet now that it is grown and can't be crated, etc.

They probably do things a lot differently in Nigeria than in the US or Canada.

After all, wolf-dogs are becoming quite the craze over here. Maybe Nigeria/Africa uses Hyena mixes like that.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



qbchottu said:


> I don't think this is for real. I call troll


----------



## dantata (Jun 25, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Back in the 1800's they utilized the Coyote (mixed with additional domestic dogs) to create the Texas Blue Lacy. It was careful, selective breeding to create a certain type of dog with specific charecteristics.
> 
> It seems the OP is breeding to create a lactating bitch in an effort to rear a Hyena puppy. I suspect to create a hunting partner. I can't call foul as I know nothing about the culture the OP is from. I just found it interesting.
> 
> The reaction of the GSD seems to be the normal reaction with a male around a bitch that is in heat.


Thanks for the responses.. This is exactly what i meant to explain.

here is a link i found with pictures of hyenas. in the forest, they live & hunt in packs like dogs.

This is what they call pets in Africa | Oddity Central - Collecting Oddities

Here most people dont train dogs & they dont value and appreciate them like in america & europe. Even the police dont use them for special duties like in airports & other public places where people smuggle illegal things. 

Nigerian government recently bought a pair of well trained gsd's from germany for about 30,000 euro's to combat the drug trafficking issue at the main airport. 

About the hyena, i think they have stronger smell than dogs. thats why i want to try raising her from baby to see how she compete in training with other baby gsd's since theyr one of the best breeds in k9. so sad, here in villages the locals have to keep an eye in the grave yards because the hyena come at night to dig up.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't see any reason to continue the "troll" comments. The OPs QUESTION about the male was answered. Yes, until she is fully out of heat he may be a bit more agressive as are most males protecting their breeding rights.

Concerning the hyena. Well, I would simply like to see evidence. Unlike wolves, coyotes, dingos, jackals, etc., hyenas are NOT canids and not feline but are in their own distinct taxonomic family (so not even the same genus). This page seems to explain most of that. I can't find anything credible about hyenas and dogs mating. 

Could hyenas be domesticated? I guess so, perhaps, as can most types of wild animals with inbreeding among themselves over time and selection for the right "Type".

The Hyena Pages -- The Spotted Hyena FAQ


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

dantata said:


> I got him a local "female african dogs" to breed with them. here we call the breed NKITA or KARE. did some research to find the english name but none. they look more close to what you call the fox terrier, but they are much taller.


What is the purpose of breeding a GSD to a this other breed? It seems like this could be dangerous for the female, who is going to be carrying rather large puppies for her size, if she truly is as small as a fox terrier.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lilie said:


> Back in the 1800's they utilized the Coyote (mixed with additional domestic dogs) to create the Texas Blue Lacy. It was careful, selective breeding to create a certain type of dog with specific charecteristics.
> 
> .


And to this day the Blue Lacy, while an awesome dog for rough work in rougher country, is a disaster as a regular family pet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think he said looks like a fox terrier but is larger. 

I agree that the dog will start eating and calm down when the bitch goes out of season. 

I guess to each his own. I think taking an animal out of the wild and raising it as a pet, hunter, worker is not without risks. I don't see any point to do so with wolves here, and wish it was illegal. But if you have a purpose beyond looking bad or kool, then that is your business. 

Understand though that a bitch might KILL an animal such as a hyena pup. Some GSDs make good nursemaids to other creatures, cats, tigers, etc., but others want to kill anything out of the ordinary when their hormones are in mama-bear mode.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Back in the 1800's they utilized the Coyote (mixed with additional domestic dogs) to create the Texas Blue Lacy. It was careful, selective breeding to create a certain type of dog with specific charecteristics.


I heard it was Red Wolf. Not sure I believe it, though.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Emoore said:


> And to this day the Blue Lacy, while an awesome dog for rough work in rougher country, is a disaster as a regular family pet.


Sorry, you are wrong. They are no worse than any other high drive dog. Have the average family purchase a high drive working GSD (or Aussie, JTR, etc.) while looking for a couch potato, you'll have a 'disaster' as well. 

There are Lacy's in SAR work, Lacy's in herding work, Lacy's used as game dogs, Lacy's used in agility, they are used in all kinds of sports. As well as lower drive Lacy's used as family pets.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I think it is extremely stupid to keep a hyena as a pet no matter where you are in the world. They can be tamed, but the life they would live with all but the most experienced animal handler would be a short, miserable one that may result in death or serious injury to a human. I am a firm believer in keeping old school domestic animals as pets. Dogs and cats. Horses. Other livestock and poultry. Leave the wild animals wild.

Domestication is very different from taming and is a long process that involves long-term significant genetic changes. Not every species can be domesticated. Eg. 'pet' parrots are not domesticated. They are tamed. One great example of 'new' domestication is the Sibersian fox experiment 

Man’s new best friend? A forgotten Russian experiment in fox domestication | Guest Blog, Scientific American Blog Network

"The domesticated foxes were more eager to hang out with humans, whimpered to attract attention, and sniffed and licked their caretakers. They wagged their tails when they were happy or excited. (Does that sound at all like your pet dog?) Further, their fear response to new people or objects was reduced, and they were more eager to explore new situations. Many of the domesticated foxes had floppy ears, short or curly tails, extended reproductive seasons, changes in fur coloration, and changes in the shape of their skulls, jaws, and teeth. They also lost their "musky fox smell." END QUOTE

Foxes were chosen for breeding simply based on their response to human caregivers as young pups. It took 40 GENERATIONS of selective breeding to get a domestic fox, and even then it was no dog.

Hyenas may not have much genetic variation to fall back on even if someone was able to keep enough of them to conduct a multi generational domestication experiment. It is my understanding that zebras can not be domesticated (they can be tamed). Cheetahs (which are extremely endangered) also have very little genetic variation. Although their general temperment is nicer than that of a hyena.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would love to see a picture of the African dog which you bred to the German Shepherd.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lilie said:


> Sorry, you are wrong. They are no worse than any other high drive dog. Have the average family purchase a high drive working GSD (or Aussie, JTR, etc.) while looking for a couch potato, you'll have a 'disaster' as well.


Nah, we're on the same page. On the ranch, some of our best working dogs were Blue Lacies, Border Collies, and Australian Cattle dogs which were listed in the paper as "free to good home-- he herds the kids!"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wild African Dog...now that is SOME camouflage!
African Wild Dogs, African Wild Dog Pictures, African Wild Dog Facts - National Geographic










1909 Newspaper

23 Sep 1909 - In Northern Nigeria.


> The native do"g is a mijerable cur; -very charming,- as-all dog" are; while a little puppy, but quite hopeless as a'coinzanion after he is six. mouths old; Theindost successful breed yet discovered is a cross -between a" native dog and a fox terrier, but these are scarce and hard to get. Failing dogs; West Africans comforti:heir loneliness by keeping all manner of pets antelope-; hyaenas, jackals,- :monkeys,. eand. even :a liion or a -leopard


Can't find anything on Nigerian domestic dogs


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

dantata said:


> When she delivers, I will get her a baby hyena to be part of the babies she will raise (if that will be possible. still looking for a way to make her feed a baby thats not hers).. but after a little research i found out they are too different families. but i will still try.
> 
> my neighbour thought that the gsd was half hyena/half dog because of the lookalike and structure. here in nigeria, some people in villages keep hyenas and baboons as pets. hyenas are super stronger than dogs and live up to 30yrs. though they still show the wild side of them when they'r eating. even though the locals dont give them proper training like basic obedience, they sometime hit them to calm them down. History has it in the past hyenas were used for hunting in east africa.
> 
> ...


 
??????????? :wild:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

dantata said:


> Thanks for the responses.. This is exactly what i meant to explain.
> 
> here is a link i found with pictures of hyenas. in the forest, they live & hunt in packs like dogs.
> 
> ...


 
Well actually this is a dangerous thing to do, as Hyena puppies are biologically driven to be singlets and eliminate their littermates, they are very Alpha driven and usually only one pup survives the litter.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Where does one go about acquiring a baby hyena?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No joke, because of this thread I had a dream the other night that I met someone with African Wild Dog puppies.

When I was in Tanzania we went to see a dance troupe perform and they were supposed to have a trained hyena but it had recently died (Safari ants!).


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Well actually this is a dangerous thing to do, as Hyena puppies are biologically driven to be singlets and eliminate their littermates, they are very Alpha driven and usually only one pup survives the litter.


Really? I've never heard that, can you link to an article or something?

I do know that female hyenas are much more aggressive and dominant than males. They have a matriarchal society, and all males rank below any female; adult males are dominated even by female pups.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Where does one go about acquiring a baby hyena?


The only way I can think of is, find a mama hyena and steal her pup. I hate to think of what has to happen to mama


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Where does one go about acquiring a baby hyena?


Also, I can't resist adding that for, oh, three months or so, I thought I had actually acquired one!:rofl:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Really? I've never heard that, can you link to an article or something?
> 
> I do know that female hyenas are much more aggressive and dominant than males. They have a matriarchal society, and all males rank below any female; adult males are dominated even by female pups.


It was a show on National Geographic about Lions and Hyenas and how they are deadly enemies, I remember vividly the part about the baby alpha hyena killing her litter mates at a very early age, by the time they are 3 months most of them are singletons, they are really quite disgusting with their pseudo penis as well, both sexes have a penis.


----------



## webdome (Oct 4, 2011)

**Removed by Admin. For the last time STOP with the troll comments just because someone is from another area of the world where things are done differently. The next person to post a troll comment will be getting an official warning.**


----------



## dantata (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are some pictures... 



















He's still weak but i had a vet checked him yesterday and gave him some few injections.. This picture taken this morning he's a bit recovered.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. THey kind of look like sight hounds which would make sense.

Can the others stop with the trolll comments? If you have nothing constructive to say, just let it go.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why is he weak? Injections for what? Just curious. 

Thanks for the pics! Very interesting to read the Cornell study that African dogs had a more diverse genetics than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! Very interesting!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

dantana, I have to ask after looking at the pictures you posted. All the animals in those pictures are chained or muzzled and the handler uses a stick. Do they beat the animals into submission or is the stick a "tool" like people that ride horses use a "crop". If I have the crop in my hand my horse usually knows to behave better but I certainly wouldn't beat him with it, maybe a little smack with it to get his attention if he's acting out.
The pictures are sad, do some people "respect" or show love and affection to thier animals?
Sorry, I don't mean to offend anyone but I am curious.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay pictures! Thanks. Now I can stop wondering what they look like and get on wondering about something else. =)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So we do not live in Africa and do not understand the ways there but why take a local wild animal and train him when dogs exist who can do the work you ask and live in your climate? I do see that a number of folks have trained hyenas but scentwork and hunting (as in detection work, or actual hunting) is a real partnership and it sounds like the hyenas are not wired that way. 

When the Russians creted the Sulimov dogs they bred jackals and lapponian herding dogs because you still needed the hard-wired deisire to work for and with humans in addition to the extreme scenting abilty. Though I am not sure how good these dogs REALLY are and you can't breed a dog with a hyena to get the dog characteristics.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

They look a bit like a big Basenji.................. interesting.


----------



## dantata (Jun 25, 2012)

When the hyenas are newly captive, i guess they have to use sticks to frighten them for control and they put mouth cover on them to avoid injuries. but after they bond with the owners they no longer need that. 
I just found out that in east africa, they are well domisticated and they live & feed with dogs. 
heres the video link i found...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is that a young hyena in the video? Do they change when they hit maturity? If they have "domesticated" hyena's, why not buy one of those instead of catching your own? That hyena looked really skittish and scared!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> They look a bit like a big Basenji.................. interesting.


Basenji's are native to Africa so that makes sense.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Very interesting and fascinating topic.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

This thread made me pull out my good ol Zoo Tycoon game! Gotta love the hyenas!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Not too long ago I stumbled onto the website about a breeding program for native African dogs. I wish I could find it now, it was pretty interesting.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would be scared to keep my domestic dogs with Hyenas, they have jaws designed to bite through bone and a little scuffle could be deadly to a dog, I also am inclined to think they are never totally relaxed and are prone by nature to be skittish, same with Zebras, I've seen them at stables and their behavior is totally that of a wild animal, unlike Mustangs they never act like a horse.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Hyenas have been kept as pets in Africa and the Middle East for thousands of years. They are even depicted as such in Egyptian tombs. There is also a long tradition of street performers that use them in their acts. So it's ironic that so many people that would show deference to the knowledge of a German when discussing GSDs can be so dismissive to a Nigerian when it comes to Hyenas. 

Also the "african dog" that he is writing about is not a breed. It's the type of dog that was around before there were breeds. These dogs are pretty standard fare for most countries. They are lightly built dogs of around 30lbs. They come in all different colors but most have pricked ears and a curly tail.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it is such a shock and a learning curve to most of us based on what we have been taught about hyenas. I would say it is much more interesting than I ever realized and there is a lot on youtube about that.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Fast said:


> Hyenas have been kept as pets in Africa and the Middle East for thousands of years. They are even depicted as such in Egyptian tombs. There is also a long tradition of street performers that use them in their acts. So it's ironic that so many people that would show deference to the knowledge of a German when discussing GSDs can be so dismissive to a Nigerian when it comes to Hyenas.
> 
> Also the "african dog" that he is writing about is not a breed. It's the type of dog that was around before there were breeds. These dogs are pretty standard fare for most countries. They are lightly built dogs of around 30lbs. They come in all different colors but most have pricked ears and a curly tail.


Yeah well except this Nigerian appears to know little more than us, he's learning as well if you read his posts, certainly doesn't appear to know as much as the "Germans" who come on here talking about domestic dogs they've bred for years, a far more common endeavor.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, the OP is on his way to learn more, and eventually he'll breed hyenas for years as well. Did the 'Germans' you are talking about were born with all that first hand knowledge about GSDs?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

One thing. Dogs have a tremendous amount of flexibility with 78 chromosomes. Hyenas are more homogenous with 40...[people have 46] so less rapid variability to work with. When you think about how easily the domestic dog can be manipulated into what we want because of the genetics..........

Well, it is fascinating. I never would have known.

Comparative Placentation > Glossary


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> Well, the OP is on his way to learn more, and eventually he'll breed hyenas for years as well. Did the 'Germans' you are talking about were born with all that first hand knowledge about GSDs?


Nope. 

But we are prone to be "Know it all's" especially over Americans who can't possibly know a thing about breeding let alone handling German Shepherds, the only thing they know is to buy the good stock but then they don't know what to do with it let alone, handle it. 

(Some Germans actually believe and say that about Americans. Just like some Americans think Germans can't possibly be good in playing Football.)


----------

